# Advise re. Beak length



## Em12 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi
My budgie started sitting on his seed pot alot a few months ago. 
He sits on there chewing for hours each day. He seems to chew and chew the seeds to like a paste. 
I took him to an avian vet who couldn't find any problems with him. 
It's not megabacteria. Weight & droppings ok. 
Can anyone pls take at the pic and give me your thoughts?
Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be helpful to be able to see a picture of the beak from the side.
The view from the front doesn't indicate how far down the beak goes. 
However, as your Avian Vet did not indicate the beak is too long then I would assume it is fine.

I have one budgie that chews in the manner you've described. I call it his "chewing gum" behavior. 
He, too, has been checked by an Avian Vet and is perfectly healthy. 
I believe he simply enjoys the "chewing motion". *


----------



## Em12 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi. Thanks for your reply. I'm struggling to get a side pic of his beak. I think it's probably ok. He's otherwise healthy, think it's just a habit he's got into.


----------

